# Light Transformer?



## noviceaquarist (Mar 10, 2012)

Hey Guys,

I'm just wondering what a light transformer is?? I keep coming across lighting equipment that features this item. I'm just curious really.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

A light transformer (a.k.a. a ballast) is a piece of solid-state electronic hardware that transforms and cleans up the power coming from your wall outlet into a form useable by the light bulb you use. Hence, T8 fluorescent light bulbs require different ballasts than a T5HO fluorescent bulb, and so fourth. The quality of the ballast is usually reflected in the price of the fixture, and most (if not all) fixtures out there come with built-in ballasts.

That is my limited understanding of light transformers, correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## noviceaquarist (Mar 10, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## Critter1990 (Mar 22, 2012)

in a much easier way to explain it, basically it is a power supply that is needed for your light that allows enough volted thru to power the light. I had to purchase one of these for my LED lights. If you need one and have to order it make sure you ask for the female end. This makes connection alot easier.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Critter1990 said:


> basically it is a power supply that is needed for your light that allows enough volted thru to power the light


This is actually called a "driver", and is a current-controlled device similar to a ballast. For conventional electronics like lights, ballasts are voltage-controlled. Meaning, they maintain a constant voltage and vary the current going through as the load demand increases (i.e. bigger lights require higher current). LEDs are the opposite, and require a current-controlled driver such as a BuckPuck which maintains a constant current flow into the string of LEDs but varies the voltage depending on the power needs.

Ballasts can utilize a simple transformer to achieve constant voltage, coupled with a shunt capacitor which acts as a filter, but LEDs need AC-DC rectification using solid-state electronics and are therefore more expensive.

Hope this helps


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Fl bulbs, whether corkscrew, tube, CFLs all use a transformer. They can't run without it. They use AC power (outlet) and it is not smooth like DC power (like a car battery). The transformer smoothes the power. It takes the peaks (upper and lower) off of the signal source...more like RMS power.


----------

